# Envoi de message et accusé de réception.



## mike51 (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour, comment régler Mail pour recevoir un accusé de réception après l'envoi d'un message. Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2008)

bienvenue


ce n'est pas possible par défaut
Pour ca il faut bidouiller

( en archives il y a les manips, question abordée même encore cet été)

peut etre même  les manips sont dans un des fils listés en dessous


----------



## cheb (12 Octobre 2008)

Bon je relance ce post car j'ai trouvé une solution bien entendu en surfant et en consultant certains sites :

Mon OS : Tiger 10.4.11
Mail : 2.1.3

Avant toute chose lire l'excellent article de cuk :love::
- http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966

Et la suite sur le site de Damien, très bon aussi ! :love::love:
- http://damien.mauran.free.fr/index....es-de-reception-avec-mail-pour-mac-os-x?cos=1

car les deux sites se complètent, donc j'apporte ma pierre à la question tant de fois posée.

Le site de Damien permet à la différence de Cuk, de pouvoir disposer d'un indicateur sur le bureau (via un fichier texte), de signaler si l'accusé et activé ou non.... donc avant de faire la bidouille ci-dessus, regardez et appliquez les consignes de Damien.
*************​Une fois fais toute les manip (configurer la règle dans mail, créer les scripts dans les dossiers indiqués, ....) voià la manip à faire :

1) ouvrir mail pour créer une nouvelle "règle", recréer une règle indentique à "Disposition-Notification-To" sauf qu'il faut remplacez "Disposition ..." par "X-Confirm-Reading-To", vous sauvegardez cette 2eme règle sous un nom différent (vous devez donc conserver la première règle "Disposition ..." et la seconde régle "X-Confirm-Reading-To")

2) Ensuite, il faut ouvrir le script créer pour activer "Disposition-Notification-To" dénommé "Activer_accuse_reception" et vous devez coller dedans le texte ci-dessous (j'ai ajouté dans ce script la confirmation de lecture ce qui permet à la manip de fonctionner pour moi)

*ATTENTION IL FAUT MODIFIER DANS LE SCRIPT CI-DESSOUS LES INFORMATIONS VOUS CONCERNANT : *​
- le nom_disque dur
- nom_dossier_maison
- et votre adresse mail (votre_adresse@com)

*Voici le script à copier (et à modifier) :
*​
do shell script "defaults write com.apple.mail UserHeaders '{\"X-Confirm-Reading-To\"=\"votre_adresse@com\";\"Disposition-Notification-To\" = \"votre_adresse@com\"; }'"
tell application "Finder"
    activate
    set name of document file "AR désactivé.rtf" of folder "Desktop" of folder "nom_dossier_maison" of folder "Users" of disk "nom_disque dur" to "AR activé.rtf"
end tell

ensuite vous "enregistrer" dans Editeur de script (fichier > "enregistrer")  et faites un test :

1) une fois le mail envoyé (et que le script soit bien activé à vérifier sur votre bureau avec  le fichier txt), allez dans "Envoyer" de Mail, observez l'entête long du courriel (touche cmd + majuscule + H) vous devez voir l'entête suivant : 

De :   votre_adresse@com
Objet : modif 1
Date : 12 octobre 2008 14:04:05 HAEC
À :  XXXXXXXX
Mime-Version: 1.0 (Apple Message framework v753.1)
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1; format=flowed
Message-Id: <2A4AC7A8-66BE-4A77-951C-2AD304243B37@yahoo.fr>
*Disposition-Notification-To*: votre_adresse@com
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
*X-Confirm-Reading-To*: votre_adresse@com

si les deux appraissent (ici en gras), c'est ok ! 

Comme quoi avec un peu de bidouille via le script et des essais (plus de 70 !) on arrive à ces fins ... toutefois, pour ceux que ça gonfle : 

*Il existe "GyazMail" *qui peut remplacer Mail (utilise le carnet d'adresse de mac à la différence de Thunderbird, l'importation des boites de mail est ultra-simple et les accusés de réception sont disponibles mais ...
- si l'application est en français, les accusés sont en anglais ! Donc pour môman .. pas la peine !:love:
- le logiciel est payant (18 $), démo de 40 jours
- pas de possibilité de mettre des messages en HTML ... mais lecture universelle des messages oblige comme cela pas de soucis de caractères Unicode (Mail le permet et ave cla fonction "Texte" évite ce désagrement)

Et Thunderbird mais perso je n'arrive pas à recevoir des A/R et pas de possibilité d'avoir le carnet d'adresse du mac ... donc je me suis rabattus sur Mail !

A noter une petite application gratuite pour activer/ désactiver le script (chez cela ne marche pas ... qui sais chez d'autres !) : Notification4Mail


Voilà enjoy !


----------



## PascalBS38 (16 Octobre 2008)

cheb a dit:


> A noter une petite application gratuite pour activer/ désactiver le script (chez cela ne marche pas ... qui sais chez d'autres !) : Notification4Mail



Je ne comprends pas ta phrase 
(chez cela ne marche pas ... qui s.....)
Veux tu dire que ca ne marche pas chez toi?


----------

